# Forum Tie - Please vote



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

If you would be so kind just to vote for your top 3 in order and we'll go with the leader. I know there will be a good deal of debate about width, direction of stripes, length, throat and on and on. For the sake of simplicity please just vote your top 3 and we'll fight over the details on the other thread.

A
F
E
Is my vote

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

A, G, H

Patrick Tolbert
J.A.B. #477


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

1. A
2. E
3. D

Regards,

Charles


----------



## cardhead (Nov 18, 2004)

A, G, F

cheers,
r


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

A, B, G

Vancouver


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

A, G, H


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

1. B
2. C
3. F

...something tells me I will be in the minority [8D]


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

A,B,H


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

B, F, G

------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

A, A and A

To tell you the truth, I like E too, but it should be our *summer* tie (ducks rocks and garbage)I believe some clubs have different stripes for different seasons/activities

____________________
Power to the Dandies!


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

B, B, B

Leon


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

F, E, A


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

B, A, H


----------



## bblake (Dec 24, 2004)

A F G


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

A,E, and B


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

A, G, & H

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Strong preference for A; following that, B and H.


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Film_Noir_Buff_
> 
> A, A and A
> 
> ...


I highly agree, But lets have out summer tie made after the year around tie.

Patrick Tolbert
J.A.B. #477


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

1. C
2. D
3. E


----------



## encooper (Sep 9, 2004)

A,B,F


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

E
It is the only pattern I'd actually enjoy wearing.
Thanks to those who worked on the project.
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## dorian (Mar 31, 2004)

G
A
H


----------



## wby (Sep 10, 2003)

A
E
C


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

E
F
C

*------------
cpac*


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

A
F
G

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## k.diddy (May 15, 2004)

AAA...C


----------



## rws (May 30, 2004)

D, E, B.


----------



## Marcc237 (Mar 22, 2004)

E, C, D


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

E by far (only one I would contemplate buying). F and A nect (long next)

Danny, Sydney


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

A, F and E.
Which is to say: A-90%, F-5% and E-5%

alaric

"Bunter, I shall have to look like a newspaperman." 
"Then, my lord, I would suggest the suit we don't like and the regrettable tie." 
"Perfect!"


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

A
D
H


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

ADE


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

A

F

B


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

ABG


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

G
H
F


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

D
E
C

There are some strong similarities to Tar Heel blue in there...[xx(]


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

A,F,E and I stand comitted to whichever is chosen.


----------



## rubicon (May 22, 2004)

A, B and H.


----------



## Vespa (May 16, 2005)

b a f

Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

e f h

In no particular order.


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

a b e


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

1. A
2. A
3. A


----------



## geosync (Aug 11, 2004)

F, A, E


----------



## knittieguy (Jun 12, 2005)

a,e,h


----------



## AZTEC (May 11, 2005)

1.F
2.F
3.F

BUT ABSOLUTELY must have an XL version for us tall guys....

AZTEC


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A, F, E


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

1. A

2. B

3. H


************************

"He wore a shaggy borsalino hat, a rough gray sports coat with white golf balls on it for buttons, a brown shirt, a yellow tie, pleated gray flannel slacks and alligator shoes with white explosions on the toes. From his outer breast pocket cascaded a show handkerchief of the same brilliant yellow as his tie. There were a couple of colored feathers tucked into the band of his hat, but he didn't really need them. Even on Central Avenue, not the quietest dressed street in the world, he looked about as inconspicuous as a tarantula on a slice of angel food."


----------



## Bic Pentameter (Jan 12, 2004)

C

D

E


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

C
E
F


----------



## andreyb (Dec 24, 2003)

A and F.


----------



## HitMan009 (Nov 13, 2003)

A, F, H

Stonger emphasis on A though.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

G
H
F

--Down with Business Casual, take part in "Wear a tie Wednesday"--


----------



## stylestudent (Feb 24, 2005)

F
A
E


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

1. A
2. G
3. F


----------



## Fred Astaire (Jun 15, 2005)

C, E, F


----------



## second hand (Apr 2, 2005)

A F C


----------



## Alter (Nov 13, 2004)

B A E


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

1. A
2. G
3. H


----------



## erasmus (Sep 26, 2004)

F,G,A

"Ease and grace in everything" - Gracian


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

1. F
2. G
3. A


----------



## UntimelyEpiphany (Oct 8, 2004)

F & G


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

A, C, H for me.

Anthony.


----------



## solfnod (Jun 9, 2005)

G
H
D


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

E F G

"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## byoloye (Dec 30, 2004)

F, H, G


----------



## Darren (Dec 28, 2003)

A

Regards,

Darren Beaman
Savile Row, Master 
Tailor

A little bed time read

www.savile-row.com


----------



## byoloye (Dec 30, 2004)

Good to see you back on the forum, Darren.


----------



## Darren (Dec 28, 2003)

We going to meet for lunch soon?

Regards,

Darren Beaman
Savile Row, Master 
Tailor

A little bed time read

www.savile-row.com


----------



## MaxTO (May 9, 2005)

F, A, E


----------



## Phil_in_CS (May 16, 2005)

1. A
2. F
3. H


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

1. A
2. F
3. H


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

E,A,D


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

E A F


----------



## ttam (Apr 10, 2005)

In the order listed:

A
F
E


Regards,
Tom


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

1.B
2.A
3.H


----------



## ozstephen (Jan 5, 2005)

1. A

2. A

3. A


----------



## grujaz10 (Oct 18, 2004)

A
F
E


----------



## CGriggs (Jun 17, 2005)

A
F
E


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

F, E, A in that order.


----------



## Berkshire (Mar 16, 2004)

F


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

A, B, C.


----------



## Ejectr (Mar 17, 2005)

1. A
2. A
3. A


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

My girlfriend insists that I change my vote to:

B E F

And she's right. Think about it, and change your vote, too. 


P.S. Have no fear: I will not be consulting with mom.

Cheers,
CLASS

"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry classryk, the honeymoon is over.
F
B
E


----------



## Drinking and Drafting (Jun 23, 2005)

A
B
H

_ "Any man honored by both his enemies and his compatriots is a man worthy of our closet attentions - for in him you may be sure to find authenticity. After all, authenticity is the rarest of all human traits."_

- Samuel Johnson


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

1.A
2.B
3.F

-----------------------
If John Bull turns round to look after you, you are
not well dressed; but either too stiff, too tight, or too fashionable.

-- George Bryan `Beau' Brummell


----------



## puzzledexpression (Jul 3, 2004)

A
B
E


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A E F


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I sense that choice "A" has taken a commanding lead.


----------



## Dandy Wannabe (Jun 20, 2004)

1)D
2)U
3)M

i'm dancing as fast as i can


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

C, B, H

It's too bad that askandy is not choosing a tie with a symbol of a dandy, perhaps Beau Brummel (it could be our Eustace Tilly)?


----------



## Thelonious Monk (Mar 19, 2005)

A,A,A


----------



## Break (Jun 17, 2005)

E C G


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice ties all. I vote: A,E,H.

In that order.

Dan


----------



## JRY (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for asking.

E
A
F

Regards,

JRY


"There are many ways in which to break a plate, but only one way to put it back together." - Howard Roberts


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

1) A
2) A
3) A


----------



## mistersurgery (May 25, 2005)

a, g, e. 

Mike


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll vote for B.

Mitch


----------



## brussell (Jun 15, 2005)

D,E,F


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

A A A

BTW, girlfriends only get to vote if they're buying and wearing the tie themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

g a f


----------



## dprorok (Mar 12, 2005)

strong preference for A, then F, then E


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

1: E, 
2: B, 
3: H.

As this forum is all about style, I would suggest that E appears the smartest and most original, whereas B and H are more classic.


----------



## mots2000 (Jan 12, 2005)

G,A,H


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

E, D, A.

Is there going to be a polyester option ? [)]


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Why is polyester not on the banned word list?

I would not use that ******* **** if someone **** held a **** gun to my head.

I think we can call the voting closed, we'll have the results tallied by the computer and announce the results on live TV.

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Top: 
E

D

C
Bottom

-- l'homme-RJ


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Just an "FYI" note for the record. The designs were origionally put together on my laptop, which renders a slightly different color due to the light-ness. 

Anyway, all that to say that the lightest color will be closer to white than to yellow. I noticed that on my desktop monitor, the "cream" stripe looks MUCH more yellow that I had planned. The intent was to match the canvas-type wallpaper that Andy uses here one the site. 

Just didn't want everyone to commit to a tie, thinking that it would be a nice sunny, butter-yellow, when in reality, it's closer to ivory-winter white.

Wanted to give everyone to change their vote (if this changes your opinion) before the polls close.


----------



## 15152 (Oct 17, 2004)

ABH


----------



## andrei67 (Dec 7, 2004)

A & F


----------



## carychip (Apr 25, 2005)

A,B,E


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

H
G
F

Iâ€™m not sure I would wear a tie as bori â€¦ staid as A.

quis custodiet ipsos custodes?
Michael


----------



## step-hent (Jun 9, 2005)

E
C
D
in that order


----------



## REUTERS (Jul 1, 2005)

1 E
2 D
3 B

When will they be made up? I'll have one please.


----------



## BizMan (May 1, 2005)

F, G, E


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

B, A, H

I also wonder what it means that so many of the people that like A better than B can't follow simple directions 

BTW Tie Model: Jill, Jill, Jill


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Most of them look too much like the tie of the Union Club of NY


----------



## wlipman (Dec 25, 2004)

E, D, C.


----------



## sleeper (Oct 3, 2003)

F
A
G

NB, that's not an insult, it genuinely is my preference for ties. I don't like summer type ties as a rule, so too much white is a no-no. 

I might buy F or A, but I probably would not buy G


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Literide_
> 
> Most of them look too much like the tie of the Union Club of NY


Literide ~ Since they're fairly different from one another, is it safe to assume that it's the colors that resemble those of the Union Club? What specifically does it look like, as we certainly don't want anything TOO close.


----------



## jfrater (Mar 23, 2005)

G B F


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

a,f,g in that order


----------



## TE Hesketh (Nov 19, 2003)

f; g; and d.
Rob


----------



## stuarts8 (Jan 8, 2004)

f,g,h in that order.
Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

A, E, H. Though I think the stripe on the A is a bit thick -- and I think the H could be a bit -- though just a bit -- darker.

I don't care for any really -- but of those shown, this is what I would choose if I had to.

Edit: given Jill's comments on color rendition, I'd cut out E.

Edit: on A, I'd make the light blue stripe a bit thinner, unless some sly wag decides that this change would make the tie appear (save the white thinner stripe) too much like an Eton tie.


----------



## paddyh (Apr 15, 2005)

B A H
All good, though
well played, gentlemen!


----------



## couch (Mar 8, 2005)

1: C
2: H
3: E

I tend to wear dark coats and light shirts; "A" would offer little contrast against a charcoal or navy coat. With a winter white ground these would be dashing, not noisy.

Thanks to CarloFranco for a wonderful idea.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

A,F,E for winter

C,D,G for Summer

Have a nice day.

Vik

Vik


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

F, G, and A, in that order.


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

Hasn't Voting Closed?

Patrick Tolbert
J.A.B. #477


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

E, G, A, H, F, B, D, C


----------



## DapperDFW (Nov 10, 2004)

1. C
2. D
3. E

The best, and most striking (in my opinion) ties contain a bit of white.....

Mark

"I get high wearing a tie"


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

E, A & F

_______________
Carpe Diem!


----------



## fenderapache (Jun 11, 2004)

E, F, D


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes, I think A was the runaway winner, we're working on it 

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## ernest (Jan 19, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by CarloFranco_
> 
> If you would be so kind just to vote for your top 3 in order and we'll go with the leader. I know there will be a good deal of debate about width, direction of stripes, length, throat and on and on. For the sake of simplicity please just vote your top 3 and we'll fight over the details on the other thread.
> 
> ...


 is the color beige?


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

f h b


----------



## DapperDan (Jun 23, 2005)

A, D,C


----------



## iDonno (Jul 18, 2005)

f, g, e


----------



## understated (Mar 24, 2005)

a, e, f


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes, Ernest, the background color is going to be similar to the background of the forum. Slightly off-white, but not as yellow as the designs appear in the samples. The idea was to replicate the colors of the forum pages.


----------



## talib (Jul 15, 2005)

F, G, H


----------



## illhumor (May 5, 2005)

B, E, F

---
"Hey - you want to feel really handsome? Go shopping at Asda."
- Brendon Burns, The 2004 Edinburgh Festival


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

I like F, A and then G (save your bawdy jokes) - why are the stripes R-to-L instead of L-to-R?

Panzer


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

F, G, C.

Best,

FGC


----------



## Thome Loire (Mar 24, 2005)

A, F, H


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Panzeraxe_
> 
> ... why are the stripes R-to-L instead of L-to-R?
> Panzer


No reason. This better?

Sorry, I don't have the time to re-label right now, but at least you get a visual.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I rather like C, followed by D, E, and A in no particular order. F is the only one of the darker patterns I really like. Less formal and better suited to summer, but it is summer today, and I don't think anyone is going to be wearing this tie to funerals. 

I do prefer the British-style (i.e., the reversed photos). And while I don't want a really yellow background, I think cream is a little nicer than grey.


----------



## mots2000 (Jan 12, 2005)

a,f,g


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Much better - I'm sorry if I was being nitpickky but it would be nice to have a "club" tie in the traditional English style (i.e. L-to-R stripes).

Thanks,

Panzer


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Panzeraxe_
> 
> Much better - I'm sorry if I was being nitpickky but it would be nice to have a "club" tie in the traditional English style (i.e. L-to-R stripes).
> 
> ...


No problem, Panzer. I'm just here to serve.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

A/E

Nice day gents

Jimmy


----------



## pemazel (Mar 10, 2005)

E, C, D.

Paul


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

1. E
2. D
3. F


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

I think A won big - I sure hope so because I've set the weavers to it. Thanx all... updates to follow. To reiterate - We will lose money on this and want it that way - when it goes up for sale the $$ goes to the site. Andy has put a lot of time and money into providing this forum for us.

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Chuck:

Any updates on the Forum ties?

-----------------------
If John Bull turns round to look after you, you are
not well dressed; but either too stiff, too tight, or too fashionable.

-- George Bryan `Beau' Brummell


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Perhaps this thread should either be stickied or moved to the Sales forum, where it's less likely to be lost? Andy or Malinda?

CT


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

We'll post an update when they start weaving in a couple weeks. Italy shuts down for the entire month of August so we're in wait cycle for a few weeks. Due to the time zone difference, August begins around July 20 and ands around September 5-10.

Figure them to be done and delivered in October.

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks Chuck.

I forgot about the Italian 30 day holiday weekend. I emailed a company just yesterday and got back a reply that: "I nostri uffici sono chiusi sino al 28 Agosto per le vacanze estive." It's bad enough they take 3 hour lunches but do they have to take an entire month off as well? Italiani pigri.



-----------------------
If John Bull turns round to look after you, you are
not well dressed; but either too stiff, too tight, or too fashionable.

-- George Bryan `Beau' Brummell


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Perhaps this thread should either be stickied or moved to the Sales forum, where it's less likely to be lost? Andy or Malinda?


CT:

Great idea! Done!

Andy
More Info on The Encyclopedia
"I have to keep shopping. I know my life will work if I can just find the perfect outfit!"


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

A, E, H, in that order.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Carlo, roughly how much will these ties cost?


------------------
Et in Arcadia Ego


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

Shouldn't this be a secret ballot?


----------



## rhoniball (May 10, 2005)

B C G


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2005)

A
F
H


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I believe the voting is already over with "A" winning in a landslide.

-----------------------
If John Bull turns round to look after you, you are
not well dressed; but either too stiff, too tight, or too fashionable.

-- George Bryan `Beau' Brummell


----------



## benedictusoblatus (Mar 15, 2005)

A, F, H


----------



## benedictusoblatus (Mar 15, 2005)

Since "A" won ... I'm glad I supported (belatedly) the winner![8D]


----------



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

IÂ´d go for E, D and G.


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

A is the winner. Excellent!

What other details will be decided? width/length, construction, a clip-on model, etc...


----------



## Ted E Bare (Jul 30, 2005)

1) A
2) G
3) F

Yeah, does seem like A is the winner.

Peter
_______________

Ted E BareÂ©

Polyester Fill, All New Fillings, Low fire danger
Made in China, Distributed by: Irwin Pacific Pty Ltd


----------



## richdad (Oct 11, 2003)

Sorry - Don't like any of them. Haven't worn a striped tie since boarding school.

richdad


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

F F A
Great Job!
Foghorn


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

*Reposting this for newcomers. * 


> quote:Quoting Carlofranco
> 
> Posted - 07/23/2005 : 23:58:52
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Unless I misread his comments, the voting is finished and Carlofranco is having the material (for pattern A) woven as we speak.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l hate to sound like a snob but striped ties/club ties appear alittle too lower middle class to me. [V]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> l hate to sound like a snob but striped ties/club ties appear alittle too lower middle class to me. [V]
> 
> *GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


In my part of the world any tie is high class.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l don't want to be misunderstood so let me explain myself alittle. l am aware that some striped ties are nice and have some class about them (borrelli makes some terrific striped ties), however alot of striped ties l see on people look like school uniform yties or super market manager ties. There is a fine line between it l think.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Marc,

I understand your comments. I have seen lots of ties and jackets in stores that look very boring. Quite possibly some of the ties that you don't like are polyester. 

Once a long, long time ago in Hawaii I got a front desk job at one of the large Waikiki hotels. Believe it or not they gave us polyester Aloha shirts. They looked terrible and felt very hot and uncomfortable. I soon quit and became a teacher. I started wearing nice cotton Aloha shirts and all was well with life. That plus grading papers on the beach.



David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Marc...

dude... try to get everyone on this forum to agree on which way is 'up' and get back to me 
David - uttering the word polyester in the same zipcode as one of our ties? Man, ...that's just unkind!

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

however....l think that Chuck could make an appealing striped tie hey! Probably of a good quality too.

l never doubted you Chuck.

Your sooo sensitive.

Regards: The shooman.[^]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> l hate to sound like a snob but striped ties/club ties appear alittle too lower middle class to me. [V]
> 
> *GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


_Upper _ lower middle class, surely?


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lt sounds terrible doesn't it. l think the real problem for me is that in Australia we don't wear striped ties unless were're a nerd, a bank manager, a private high school student, or a mid level manager. Most striped ties l see are mediocre quality in Australia and don't have a classy image.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Chuck could probably make a nice *E*!!! O.K, l'll tell ya what, l hate striped ties but if E gets the nod, l will buy a striped tie from you.

Regards: Shooman.[^]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

Why did we choose the blue combination to start with?

When can we order them?

Andrey


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Order is placed, Italy closes for August so they'll be weaving in a couple weeks. I know that no tie will be everyone's ideal tie but remember the objective - something uniquely AAAC that will help pay for the forum we all enjoy. Figure them to be in late october.

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

CF,

will ordering be through your site?
Have you decided on price yet?


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Khnelben_
> 
> Why did we choose the blue combination to start with?


Because it mimicks the color of the forum.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

C,D,F


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by mulberrywood_
> 
> Once a long, long time ago in Hawaii I got a front desk job at one of the large Waikiki hotels.


Hyderabad, Waikiki, Colorado--you can pick 'em David!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by arkirshner_
> 
> In my part of the world any tie is high class.


Same here (for the most part)...

To quote Metallica..."You know, It's sad, but true..."

[V]

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am confident that the quality of the ties will be outstanding. I think that we (me at least) were looking for a traditional English club/regimental tie look. Every one of those that I have ever seen is a striped tie.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alan,

In theory I am supposed to be settling down. But I sometimes wonder if a gypsy left me on my parent's doorstep.

I hope you and your family are not in Hurricane Katrina's path?

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## misterbowles (Apr 14, 2004)

a
g
f


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't care for the shade of blue in any of the ties.

RLH


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by mulberrywood_
> 
> ...I sometimes wonder if a gypsy left me on my parent's doorstep.
> 
> I hope you and your family are not in Hurricane Katrina's path?


I wonder the same thing about myself sometimes.

We are on the outer edge of the path. It's supposed to hit here this afternoon, but the main storm is to the west of us. I only anticipate a lot of rain with some gusts thrown in.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l propose we scrap the striped ties and go with a brown tie with pink writing that says: "Brown is for farmer"

or

We have a brown tie made of fake crocadile leather with the writing: "croco is for gangster".

lt would be a definate sale for me.

Regards: The Shooman.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## 15152 (Oct 17, 2004)

The winning tie is close in colour to the colours of the Army Air Corps, but given many of you colonials like wearing Regimentals you have no entitlement to wear, you should appreciate that aspect.

Just to let you know however, an anagram of Army Air Corps is "sorry I am crap"


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Please don't get angry Andy but l reckon we should have a brown tie with the words "long live Ernest!!!"

No jokes, l have been following Style Forum and it is not as entertaining without Ernest. Sure he had to be banned, he was getting ruder and ruder by the minute and ubused the forum as a blog, but he kept the forum off the wall and interesting. Anything could happen next with ernie. l suspect he was in an early mid-life crisis.

Sorry Andy, l know our other forums are new, but l think they are really sterile. They are boring. What do other people think?

P.S: we are superior to Style Forum (the enemy[}]) in terms of male clothing discussion but we lag massively behind in the general discussion and sales forums. The womens forum started off exciting but now is depressing, a non event. We need to do something different. (Maybe l should email you but l think it is neccessary to get other members opinions here. l may be speaking prematurely though. Maybe it will get better). l wanted to start a new topic about this issue in the general subject section but l didn't want to be so confrontive. l posted it here so l could get the odd opinion [or 2] about the two forums l mentioned. Hope it's o.k to bring up a hard topic.?.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Marc,

I think any sort of judgement is premature. The reason is simply that things take a while to get going on the internet.

The Ask Andy forum is a sophisticated men's club type of place as opposed to a younger more relaxed crowd over at SF. I for one really enjoy the in depth and sometimes heated threads on topics such as "hand stitching". These threads more than entertain me. I have zero need for individuals who are not gentleman or ladies. Strong well reasoned opinions are great, and it does not matter if the ideas are correct as long as the writer has good intentions.

By the way in my view the individual who you speak of does not represent France in any way. I have friends and family in France who are as laid back as Californians, but very polite and charming. Intelligent French people do tend to be out spoken but usually with wit and intelligence.

I think that there are lots of women out there who are interested in high fashion (they don't necessarily wear it) and classic business wear (who do wear it) that is well tailored. I predict that Ask Andy's women's forum will down the road find forum members who are interested in classic tailoring and haute couture, with an emphasis on classic business clothes but this takes time.


David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

A
E
F


----------



## Undertakered (Jul 13, 2005)

So chuck....

Sorry if I have missed it, but how much will these ties cost, and when are they for sale. I suspect they are only available to forum members ?

If so how do I order


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by CarloFranco_
> 
> If you would be so kind just to vote for your top 3 in order and we'll go with the leader. I know there will be a good deal of debate about width, direction of stripes, length, throat and on and on. For the sake of simplicity please just vote your top 3 and we'll fight over the details on the other thread.
> 
> ...


1. F
2. A
3. B


----------



## billiebob (Apr 20, 2005)

F
A
E

my vote


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

E F G


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Do we have an arrival date yet?


----------



## Alsena (Sep 11, 2005)

I like C, H and E


----------



## undarted (Jul 5, 2005)

B


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

gef


----------



## EU-Flaneur (Jul 30, 2005)

E, A, D; though I never choose my tie first but rather last. So what suit and shirt am I wearing?


----------



## EU-Flaneur (Jul 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> l hate to sound like a snob but striped ties/club ties appear alittle too lower middle class to me. [V]
> 
> *GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


I tend to agree. Club ties are UBER-Traditional. That said; the colors as well as the width of the stripes can make a difference. Non traditional colors and narrower /irregular stripes can make it more interesting.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

A, B, E, 
Definitely A first

nicks


----------



## smlaz (May 13, 2005)

F E A
I'm getting dizzy looking at all those stripes! [:0]
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Haut Monde (Sep 28, 2005)

A H F


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

a f b


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

1) 'D'
2) 'F'
3) 'A'



'The English-speaking world may be divided into 1) those who neither know nor care what a split infinitive is, 2) those who don't know, but care very much, 3) those who know and approve, 4) those who know and condemn, and 5) those who know and distinguish.' -Fowler

'Be yourself; everyone else is already taken.' -Wilde


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

a a b

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## shoppinggal (Oct 4, 2005)

E,D,A

Michele Sanchez
Supporting and promoting Cuban Art, Culture and History
www.cubacorreos.com


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2005)

D
A
E


----------



## jabney (Mar 16, 2005)

A, H, C


----------



## adecker2222 (Oct 6, 2005)

E
D
F


----------



## In Mufti (Jan 28, 2005)

H, F, G

Regards,


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

B, G, H


----------



## sosieri (Oct 7, 2005)

B, F, and D.


----------



## kaijpn (Oct 22, 2005)

B
A
D


----------



## freakseam (Mar 5, 2003)

1. A
2. F
3. E


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

Gentlemen,

My choices are A,B, and H.

Regards, Bill


Mollydog


----------



## Freddy Vandecasteele (Oct 28, 2005)

My choice is H, C, D,
I think Freddy


----------



## yndy (Oct 31, 2005)

a f g


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

The silk will be delivered to our makers in a few weeks along with the rest of our fall collection and then we'll have them made up 94-6 weeks til arrival). I need to doublecheck a few details about the cost of producing the CD and then we'll set up ordering.

The cost delivered for the tie and encyclopedia delivered will come in just under $100 I think. Please keep in mind that no profits will be made from the forum tie by us and that the whole point is to support the cost of the forum which Andy has picked up for several years.

Thanks

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Clairification! (posted also on the "Ask Andy Forum Tie Update (with photos)" thread.

Mulberrywood made the "official" AAAC pocket square! The response to the fabric was very positive so they made up some neckties in the same fabric.

The Carlo Franco necktie will be the "official AAAC necktie! We've gone through a process of selecting the pattern and Chuck has just returned from Italy where he ordered the fabric to be made up into neckties. They should be shipped soon and we'll work out the final details (cost, etc.) then.

Chuck has the latest info on the post just above this one!

Andy
More Info on The Encyclopedia


----------



## retronotmetro (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by CarloFranco_
> 
> The silk will be delivered to our makers in a few weeks along with the rest of our fall collection and then we'll have them made up 94-6 weeks til arrival).


94-6 = 88 weeks? I'm guessing that is a typo and not the real timeline (though with the famed relaxed Italian pace and all . . .)


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Oops.

Sorry, that is 4-6. Putting together a collection, finishing a shirt project, building an addition so that the business will leave my living and dining rooms and generally losing my mind... not that it would constitute a great loss to the collective intellect mind you.

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

none of the above


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

F - G - A

Any early precincts reporting in? Any time frame for announcing a winner or did I miss that?

Karl


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

A won, on the way

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

O.K Chuck, l'm not mad on striped ties but l'll get one. l only own one tone or houndstooth ties. l'll have to get a completely new wardrobe to go with the tie. [}]

l haven't read all this topic because it is dead boring so; how much will they be in U.S dollars?

Regards: Ronny.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 *


----------



## Zertie (Sep 27, 2005)

G
H
F


----------



## tmt (Oct 31, 2005)

1)G
2)A
3)E


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

D
F
G

Especially D


----------



## B.Camp (Oct 16, 2005)

AFG


----------



## lstcl99 (Nov 24, 2005)

E
H
D


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

A
H
E
it has to be
Regards

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Fogey-Unlimited


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

A B E


----------



## Wolfmanjack (Nov 29, 2005)

My ranking: B, A, H

Regards, Wolfmanjack


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Chuck,

When are these ties expected in?

Thanks,

Panzer


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

A,E & C ... with E & C better for summer.


----------



## furnk (Dec 5, 2005)

F
G
A


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

The number of people who have "Failed the IQ test" is AMAZING. 

Not that it will help, but:

THE VOTING IS OVER. "A" WON. 

This could be the last day of the rest of your life


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Gunna be doing pocket squares too Chuck?

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## mrgrey4 (Dec 5, 2005)

None of them. I prefer ties that start out high left, low right. Its like buttoning your coat or shirt, left over right. Its the natural flow.


----------



## vlb (Dec 13, 2005)

a f g


----------



## Smoothdresser (Nov 22, 2005)

F, G, H.

Regards,
Smoothdresser


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

A

I have several ties reg ties with some different styles, but all of them have a small gold bar running thru it, makes a good impresseion for a salesman, like myself.

Cheers,
Donald


----------



## PipeSmokeMcGee (Dec 22, 2005)

a
h
g


----------



## astrodude15 (Jan 5, 2006)

1.A
2.H
3.B


----------



## tedgracia (Jan 11, 2006)

bfa


----------



## insuranceguy (Jan 15, 2006)

C, D, E

B.R. Swicker
New York, NY


----------

